# Lawnboy Self Propelled 2-stroke question (model #10324)



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

recently i got a free lawnboy from my neighbor. it has a duraforce 6.5 2-stroke (tecumseh? it kind of looks like one but i cant tell) engine. throttle cable is completely frozen(freed up once, but wont move now so i'm gonna have to get a new one). the carb. is pretty clean for sitting outside for 3 years (already blew the junk out of it). has great compression and spark (i have NO idea if it's the right plug-it says CJ8 on it-but it works). recently put a new primer bulb on it as well, and replaced the fuel lines. is there anything else i need to look at to get it running?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Duraforce engines are Lawnboy engines. Toro shows the plug to be a BPMR4A (NGK) or the equiv Champion would be an RCJ7Y. Just make sure you use the proper mix 32:1 in it.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

plug might just be a RCJ7Y (dunno why i have CJ8 stuck in my head). 

I thought lawnboy stopped making their own engines during the 90's (unless i'm confusing OMC-i have no idea)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

2cyclefanatic said:


> plug might just be a RCJ7Y (dunno why i have CJ8 stuck in my head).
> 
> I thought lawnboy stopped making their own engines during the 90's (unless i'm confusing OMC-i have no idea)


Toro Purchased Lawnboy from OMC in the 90's for their engine building capabilities. They manufacted 2 cycle engine will into the 2000's until C.A.R.B. restrictions prohibited their use on lawn mower's. In fact your particular unit was built up to 2004


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

:jaw drops: i didnt even know that. thanks for the info 30 year 

bit of an update: the plug definitley says CJ8 (i guess it'll work until i can get the right plug). i took the throttle control lever off to find the cable snapped inside (basically buying a whole new setup for the lawnboy actually paid off so far). i pulled the string, and surprisingly, it acted like it wanted to start (this is with the air cleaner off, and the choke open)


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

another update. took the throttle cable off, and decided i would try and test for spark again ( just to be safe). forgot to take the plug out, but on the second pull it started up (w/out the cable :jaw drops and ran flawlessly. talk about surprise and sense of achievement


----------

